# WTS Akios Shuttle 651 SCM (LEFT HANDED)



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Akios Shuttle 651 SCM left handed surf casting conventional reel up for sale. I would say this is the best left handed surf fishing reel available. 1 piece machined aluminum frame. I have used it on 2 days and is in excellent condition. Maybe a tiny hairline scratche in the black chrome but reel looks extremely close to new. I have box, papers and accessories. I am getting out of surf fishing so it's time to thin the herd. Retails new for $270
Asking $235 shipped


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Will also take partial cash and trade....looking for spools of braid (50-65lb), heavy egg sinkers (8 oz and up), and vertical/butterfly jigs.

Let me know what you are thinking. worst I can say is no


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Price drop
$220 shipped


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Would like to move this by the end of the weekend..make offer if interested


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

First $200 takes it...this reel was used twice and is in like new condition


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

$190


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Please close


----------

